# Patchwork Quilt



## rdabpenman (Jan 23, 2013)

Kit by Kallenshaan made with 8 different pieces of laser cut dyed BEB on a Gold and Black Sierra.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned wood shavings and applied 6 coats of MINWAX Satin OMWB Polyurethane.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02489.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02493.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02497.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02500.jpg


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

That is one sweet looking Sierra. I really like the color variations.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicely done! I've done similar pens by gluing up all those little leftovers from the end of pen blanks.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 23, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> NICE. What does a pen and/or blank like this go for. I have an addiction.



Rob,
I sell these for $60.00 ea. 
The blank alone costs $15.00 ea.

Les


----------

